# Will marijuana make it worse?



## rainseason (Mar 2, 2010)

I have depersonalization off and on. A lot of the time I feel disconnected and stuff, but then a good part of the time I don't. If I do marijuana, will it make my depersonalization worse? Is it just a trigger, or if I already have it to an extent will it worsen it, possibly? If anyone has any experiences, and knows if weed made their problem worse or not, then please tell me! Also, I'm not looking for any kind of talk about how drugs are bad no matter what. I really want honest opinions and help. Thanks!


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

rainseason said:


> I have depersonalization off and on. A lot of the time I feel disconnected and stuff, but then a good part of the time I don't. If I do marijuana, will it make my depersonalization worse? Is it just a trigger, or if I already have it to an extent will it worsen it, possibly? If anyone has any experiences, and knows if weed made their problem worse or not, then please tell me! Also, I'm not looking for any kind of talk about how drugs are bad no matter what. I really want honest opinions and help. Thanks!


broooooooooooooooo listen to me i smoked weed for 2 years i loved weed like if weed was a person i would have married weed but any way it is not a wise idea i mean i aint gonna tell you how to feel but im just sayin weed is what made me like this for 24 7 i feel high all the time and it aint a good high but if you want to go ahead but if its off and on it aint worth it


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, cannabis will worsen the symptoms of any dissociative disorder. It has been identified by the literature as a commonly reported trigger for DP/DR, and that it will intensify in both the acute and chronic stages of the DPD. (And yes, I know that chronic is slang for cannabis, but it wasn't intentional.)

My advice, if that means anything, is to not smoke weed anymore. If you need something to relax, go get some herbal stuff (like valerien root) or go to a doc and get some benzos.


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

Every body is different. Some people are NOT able to do it because it makes it worst. As for me, to be real honest with you, I have done it and it has helped me alot. It relieves a lot of my pains and it makes me fall asleep comfortable at night. But I do it on the days when my anxiety and dp levels are low so I think that's why I don't get scared. And I smoke with my boyfriend and he is the most wonderful, cool guy ever and he makes me feel comfortable and makes me feel like Im safe around him. But I'm scared to do it when I'm really anxious so I just don't touch it lol


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

I miss weed alot









Dont think il ever touch the stuff again though.


----------



## Whyborn (Jun 4, 2010)

I am a long term marijuana smoker and have recently discovered that I suffer from depresonalisation disorder. Upon learning about the condition it seems I had suffered from this all my life. Most of the references to marijuana and depersonalisation are about it triggering the condition. I do not think that this is true in my case as I have always had these feelings, even as a kid. Not knowing about the condition made me think my feelings were normal or that i was just a bit strange. I can not say when depersoanlisation started, my current "theory" is that I was born that way. My mum says I was always quite a needy baby. My father still has a letter from my babysitter when i was two years old saying that she would no longer accept me because i would not stop crying unless i was being held. The first time i smoked was when I was 14, I didn't have a panic attack, I didn't feel any different at all. I don not think that i have ever really felt the high of marijuana as a normal person might, I think this is due to an existing depersonalised state. After realising i was not getting a high from it I decidied to quit for a while. This made things worse, I would get nervous and panicy and would get angry very quickly. I need to smoke it now because it relaxes me and stops me freaking out. It slows the racing thoughts in my brain down and instills a sense of calm. However, this does not happen if i supplement it with alcohol.

I have found that certain types of marijuana (sativas) make me feel happy in the morning but if i smoke them at night I am unable to relax. Other types of marijauna (indicas) are better suited to me as they have an instant calming effect.

Marijuana has ceratinly been a comfort for me and i always seem to be in a worse mental state when there is none around.

I love weed and i guess i would be upset if it were the cause, but given the above, I can't really see how it could be.


----------

